# Skinny Nubian, low milk



## bigsteve (Jul 22, 2014)

We got 3 goats from my sister-in-law, 2 Nubians (7 years and 4 years old) and a Nigerian/Nubian (1 year old) cross.  The oldest is mom of the other 2, all were in milk when we got them.  We're milking them in the mornings, and at milking, they each get about a quart of feed, plus a couple of handfuls of dried alfalfa (not pellets) and a handful of black oil sunflower seeds.  They have free choice hay, minerals/vitamins and baking soda.  The younger 2 are eating the hay some, but the older one will only pick at it.  She is getting thin.  She also doesn't produce much milk (about a pint, compared to a quart from the younger Nubian and a pint from the Nigerian, who's just had her first kid and is 1/3rd of the weight).  Is there any weigh to bulk her up (and we would like more milk, too!)?  We gave extra alfalfa in the afternoons for a few days, which all ate eagerly, but we then read that it can cause problems with bloat, and they all ignored the regular hay when they had the alfalfa, so they no longer get it.  We wormed them when we got them.  They all seem to browse okay, too.  Any suggestions?


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 22, 2014)

You may want to have her teeth checked out.
Also at seven she is getting old.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 22, 2014)

If she's a good sized Nubian she just might need a little more feed. My big girls get about 2 qts total of grain mixed with alfalfa pellets on the stand.  I top dress it with about a half cup of Calf Manna and about a cup of BOSS. They have the opportunity to eat as much as they can while I'm milking so they eat fast, lol.  Some of them finish it and some of them don't.  Also, I see a noticeable difference in the quantity of milk if I give them extra alfalfa pellets.

Seven shouldn't be tooo old, but different goats age differently. It's normal for a goat to lose some weight when lactating, but it doesn't sound like she's giving so much milk that it should be bringing her down.  I have a 12 year old pygmy doe who maintains her weight even when nursing babies with a feeder full of free-choice alfalfa pellets and grain on the milk stand.

I've never had a goat bloat on fresh alfalfa.  I'd start them out slowly and build up the amount gradually and you might see a difference.   And - yes - most will ignore grass hay in favor of alfalfa.  You might try separating the different hays into two different feedings.  Maybe grass in the morning and alfalfa in the evenings... whatever works best for you.

Also - extra important to have fresh clean water for the milkers. I've noticed a decrease in quantity when the doe is in heat or even when its extra hot.  

Did you have a fecal run before you wormed them?  Important to know what parasite you're dealing with and use an appropriate product.

I hope she comes around for you.  Good luck!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2014)

I would personally feed just alfalfa hay and grain (pellets or a grain mix) to milking Nubians. They seem to need more groceries by far, than my nigerians. And that doesn't take into account milking. 

If I reduce or offer a hay other than alfalfa, I see an immediate drop in milk and it takes several days of correct feeding for my girls to get back up to higher production. If you want serious milk, you will need to feed some high quality food. Serious milking girls put everything into milk and will lose condition easily. I have one nigerian that everyone thinks is fat. She is actually my skinniest doe. She is in milk and usually has twins or quads. I do milk her, but only once a day as I want her to maintain rather than lose more condition. 

Also, fecals and worming to keep on top of parasites are really important. Hormones related to kidding will wake up dormant worms and worms take nutrition from the host= skinny goats.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 24, 2014)

I agree with ragdollcatlady...alfalfa all the way. I only feed alfalfa to ALL my goats. About once a month I throw in a bale of wheat hay just to keep them guessing LOL. On the milk stand they get a high protein grain 16% from a local mill. If they are losing condition I feed some BOSS and a small ration of the calf manna goat balancer. On occasion I will feed sugar beet pulp and /or purina dairy parlor goat feed. But Alflalfa in the hay feeders is a must if I want milk. I have alpines and without even trying or having them on a regular milking schedule I get about 1/2 gallon a day. They would be closer to a gallon if I would be consistent.  It will take a while to see a change in production and make sure you go slow. But I have never had a goat bloat on alfalfa.


----------

